# Poor Frog Lucky Snake



## Snakeman97404 (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;ewCaN2eHr7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewCaN2eHr7Y&feature=related[/video]


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 13, 2011)

Poor frog, Is it makin that sound on the video?


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah it the frog makin the sound


----------



## driftoz (Feb 14, 2011)

wow looks awesome how they can carry it up so high like half there body length


----------



## Tristan (Feb 14, 2011)

driftoz said:


> wow looks awesome how they can carry it up so high like half there body length



yeah i agree that was pretty cool to see particularly with the size/weight, its also quite smart of the snake to keep the frogs legs off of the ground.

and also agreed poor frog with his little distressed calls


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 14, 2011)

poor poor froggie


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 14, 2011)

poor frogieee i'm sad now,
looked like a white lipped tree frog,
they should have helped him


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 14, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> poor frogieee i'm sad now,
> looked like a white lipped tree frog,
> they should have helped him


 i agree that is wrong !!!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 14, 2011)

i dont agree, thats nature. clever snake gets a good meal


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm glad they didn't help it. These things happen in nature, and it's not up to us to interfere.


----------



## Sigman21 (Feb 14, 2011)

As sad as it may be you should never ever stop something occuring in natures course


----------



## Chicken (Feb 14, 2011)

As sad as it is sad for the frog, unfortunately its the way it is. The food chain, animals maul animals everyday, this is nothing compared to whats out there....


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 14, 2011)

Full determination how big was the frog compaired to the snakes head, would want to take him to an all you can eat lol.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 14, 2011)

Why would a GTF be on a tidal plain? Unless I'm mistaken, brackish water would be, at the very least, very painful to the frog.


----------



## Mercurian (Feb 14, 2011)

poor little frog. it totally sounds like he's calling "help!". 

oh well... such is the way of all things. pretty snake.


----------

